# Whose round is it?



## Steve (Jul 22, 2011)

Do we ever organise meets from this forum?  I know we are scattered around the globe, but sure we could do ‘summit’.  Sorry about that.  Say, London?  Views?

Steve


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 22, 2011)

If I lived in Lunnon, I’d be in it. But I’d be a candidate for DVT on a long-haul flight. Sorry.

“Whose round is it?” translates down here as “Whose shout is it?” and the stock reply is, “He’s so tight he wouldn’t shout if a shark bit him.” 

ETA: I can just imagine a gathering such as Steve proposes: Olly, walking about with a cane in his hand and being his usual didactic self; Sam, kissing all the girls and making them cry; Baron huffing and puffing on a throne in the corner; Patrick riding oop from Zummerset (or Dorset) on his 10-speed racer with his red hair flying in the wind; Querty having opinions (mostly wrong) on just about everything; Bazz renaming counties all over England; spidy making mistakes with his camera; Divus wanting a bucket of water for his steed tied up outside; Loulou wondering whether she might turn a few tricks (just kidding); Alan representing her when she gets busted; come on you guys, I’m running out of ideas, it’s your turn.


----------



## Steve (Jul 22, 2011)

I love that, can't stop grinnnnning.  I'd be playing kiss chase, with everything that moved, in a skirt that is, as long as it's not a kilt, you never know these days he he.  And asking odd questions, like what do you think of this, my novel that is.  Seriously, it would be a such a cool idea, I think...


----------



## garza (Jul 22, 2011)

Well golly gee whillikers. My tender feelings are hurt because xO left me off the guest list. You must know that the feelings of old wire service hacks are easily hurt. It comes from years of coddling by New York editors with their never-ending patience and kind words.  

So if the rest of you will meet me tomorrow at 23 hours UTC (17 hours Belize time) at the Millennium Restaurant in Consejo I'll have George set up a round for the house.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 22, 2011)

The answer is always "Yours". Where in Essex? When invited, I occassionally sail on the Orwell & Stour. During term-time I'm at CityLit doing a poetry group on Friday mornings.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 22, 2011)

garza said:


> Well golly gee whillikers. My tender feelings are hurt because xO left me off the guest list. You must know that the feelings of old wire service hacks are easily hurt. It comes from years of coddling by New York editors with their never-ending patience and kind words.
> 
> So if the rest of you will meet me tomorrow at 23 hours UTC (17 hours Belize time) at the Millennium Restaurant in Consejo I'll have George set up a round for the house.



Is it _bring your own mosquito nets_?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 22, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> If I lived in Lunnon, I’d be in it. But I’d be a candidate for DVT on a long-haul flight. Sorry.
> 
> “Whose round is it?” translates down here as “Whose shout is it?” and the stock reply is, “He’s so tight he wouldn’t shout if a shark bit him.”
> 
> ETA: I can just imagine a gathering such as Steve proposes: Olly, walking about with a cane in his hand and being his usual didactic self; Sam, kissing all the girls and making them cry; Baron huffing and puffing on a throne in the corner; Patrick riding oop from Zummerset (or Dorset) on his 10-speed racer with his red hair flying in the wind; Querty having opinions (mostly wrong) on just about everything; Bazz renaming counties all over England; spidy making mistakes with his camera; Divus wanting a bucket of water for his steed tied up outside; Loulou wondering whether she might turn a few tricks (just kidding); Alan representing her when she gets busted; come on you guys, I’m running out of ideas, it’s your turn.



Why would we discuss beer with the country that couldn't give a XXXX and then gave us Fosters - Mind you, you also gave us Clive James and Romaine (If we meet, a pint for the first to give us Romaine's real name...).


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 23, 2011)

Bloggsworth said:


> Mind you, you also gave us Clive James and Romaine (If we meet, a pint for the first to give us Romaine's real name...).



That was an easy one. But I won't spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## Baron (Jul 23, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> If I lived in Lunnon, I’d be in it.



I'd happily pay the air fare to Queensland to see you pull some of that stuffing out from under the mattress.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> I'd happily pay the air fare to Queensland to see you pull some of that stuffing out from under the mattress.



Ah - Is _stuffing_ slang for money in Oz?


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2011)

Captain,

What, air miles for everyone?  Is it air miles per post?

Well, it just gets better...  I might pay for the first round, might...


----------



## Foxee (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww, gee, Hawke and I left out of the party. How can it be a party without us? Maybe we'll have to set up the North American summit, then.


----------



## Baron (Jul 23, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Aww, gee, Hawke and I left out of the party. How can it be a party without us? Maybe we'll have to set up the North American summit, then.



Another site I belong to organised a meeting in Cape Cod a few years ago.  A good choice.


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Aww, gee, Hawke and I left out of the party. How can it be a party without us? Maybe we'll have to set up the North American summit, then.



There's only so much coffee in London - it's primarily a city of tea-drinkers.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 24, 2011)

Hm, that casts a serious shade upon London. I mean, I'm sure we'd like to see you guys and all but not enough coffee? Tea is agreeable occasionally, especially made in the sun then with ice, lemons, and sugar added but on the issue of coffee I'm afraid I just have to put my foot down. We'll bring our own if need be, packing it on our backs like Sherpas.


----------



## spider8 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> ; spidy making mistakes with his camera;


If you notice my avatar, you'll see it's my camera that makes the mistakes. Just like my keyboard sometimes does.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 24, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Aww, gee, Hawke and I left out of the party. How can it be a party without us? Maybe we'll have to set up the North American summit, then.



I'd be for that.  Erm... they will serve coffee, right?


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2011)

Coffee, 

Trust, if there wasn't enough coffee in London, Id move to Italy...

Might do anyway.  Show me a writer without a great coffee maker and I'll show you a liar.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 25, 2011)

Coffee, Chapter Two

Perhaps Steve's comment explains why a certain writer keeps on receiving reject letters. He They haven't graduated from poteen.


_No, Sam, not you._


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 25, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Aww, gee, Hawke and I left out of the party. How can it be a party without us? Maybe we'll have to set up the North American summit, then.



I'd be up for that. Chicagoland, anyone?


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 25, 2011)

Hawke said:


> I'd be for that.  Erm... they will serve coffee, right?



Yes, and booze


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 25, 2011)

Why don't you all rather take a trip to the land of beautiful sunsets and come visit South Africa? 

There is plenty of coffee, tea, booze and the almighty chocolate cookie!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 25, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Why don't you all rather take a trip to the land of beautiful sunsets and come visit South Africa?
> 
> There is plenty of coffee, tea, booze and the almighty chocolate cookie!


That's it! I say Hawke and I meet at Kang's, head to the airport, and we're off to South Africa for cookies all things wonderful!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't mind the land of beautiful sunsets. 

Or you guys could all pay a visit to the Emerald City - Seattle of course! You like ferry boat rides? I'll pay for the tickets.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2011)

I am up for SAf, as long as I can drive there, via Spain and a ferry, hmm, maybe. Might see around 20 sunsets along the way, he-he. Buying a new Motorhome and hitting Europe for 6 months, work permitting.

Hey, my son was in Seattle a week ago, is it, go Seahawks?  Lives  and plays football, (soccer) in Vancouver.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 25, 2011)

Foxee said:


> That's it! I say Hawke and I meet at Kang's, head to the airport, and we're off to South Africa for cookies all things wonderful!



Yay!! I'll put the coffee pot on and go visit the little bakery down the road tomorrow and stock up on those cookies


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 25, 2011)

> Hey, my son was in Seattle a week ago, is it, go Seahawks? Lives and plays football, (soccer) in Vancouver.


Yup. The Seattle Seahawks.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 25, 2011)

Foxee said:


> That's it! I say Hawke and I meet at Kang's, head to the airport, and we're off to South Africa for cookies all things wonderful!



I'm packing as we speak! 

Okay, so who stole the sunblock?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 25, 2011)

> is it, go Seahawks?



Football? Must be the Sounders. NFL = Seahawks.

And London I might just make, though much further I'd have to bring my guitar to busk for my fare.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 25, 2011)

> Bazz renaming counties all over England;



It is mighty nice to be included, but the guardian of my portal wont let me out. BUT (yes big but) if I _win big_ on the lottery I will pay air fare's to a shindig on a big ship in the Caribbean. I hear Xo is up for free food and drinkies. (Brian Airways specials). I'll even make sure there is a pole for Loulou to dance with.:wink:


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 25, 2011)

How about a trip to a historical city such as new Orleans? Coffee and alcohol are everywhere, you can even walk the streets with it (both).


----------



## Steve (Jul 27, 2011)

Scott,

He, Ryan, plays for Vancouver Greencaps (google the name, he is the one who put the team together, in essence it's the 2nd tier of football in Canada).  2nd in the league and in the cup final, go Greencaps...  He is being looked at by the V Whitecaps, who play in the David Bex, LA Galaxy league.


----------



## terrib (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll but a round if ICED tea, Steve.. But then that would mean Europe is out..lol How about...um...Hawaii...no, wait then I'll have to wear a bathing suit...how about Alaska?


----------



## Foxee (Jul 27, 2011)

Terri, we might have to fly Jinxi in and you and Hawke and I meet RoundEye in New Orleans. There's a good steak place there, probably more than one.

Edit: And Kang! We need to pick up Kang.


----------



## Steve (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess it would help if some locations were...


----------



## terrib (Jul 28, 2011)

Foxee said:


> Terri, we might have to fly Jinxi in and you and Hawke and I meet RoundEye in New Orleans. There's a good steak place there, probably more than one.
> 
> Edit: And Kang! We need to pick up Kang.



lol, I guess the little brat could come along...(luv ya Clay)

I would suggest Dallas but again, the Europeans, their lilly white skin would fry!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 28, 2011)

terrib said:


> I would suggest Dallas but again, the Europeans, their lilly white skin would fry!


Don't Europeans come with default umbrellas? Kind of like the evolution of the genetic umbrella in Seattle.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 28, 2011)

> Don't Europeans come with default umbrellas?



And we are green, and smell of wee.

Before Katrina  I dreamed of visiting New Orleans. The carnival and dancing on the riverboat. Dressing as the gambler and attending a jazz funeral. 

I can smell the gumbo.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 28, 2011)

> I would suggest Dallas but again, the Europeans, their lilly white skin would fry!


Nah, the hats are too big!


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 29, 2011)

terrib said:


> lol, I guess the little brat could come along...(luv ya Clay)
> 
> I would suggest Dallas but again, the Europeans, their lilly white skin would fry!



Depending when this is (if I'm in college away or not) I could just drive 

Love ya too, Terri.

And Jinxi, Yes she needs to come!


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 29, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> Why don't you all rather take a trip to the land of beautiful sunsets and come visit South Africa?
> 
> There is plenty of coffee, tea, booze and the almighty chocolate cookie!




:hmm: Don't think I'm allowed to give blood for like, five years if I go to Africa. That being said, if I ever have the money to spare, I would, lol.


----------



## Steve (Jul 29, 2011)

You can stand under my unberrrelllaa, ela, ela...


Or not, and save on the laundry and help the planet and enter a wet tee shirt comp, and...


----------



## Foxee (Jul 29, 2011)

Steve said:


> ...enter a wet tee shirt comp, and...


Always thinkin', Steve...allllways thinkin'!


----------



## DuKane (Jul 30, 2011)

terrib said:


> lol, I would suggest Dallas but again, the Europeans, their lilly white skin would fry!



Oi, some of us Europeans have been gently sautéed under filipino sun for a year, so we is now bronzed adonis's!  

Looks like the Fuhrer and myself will be heading off to Greenbelt for the cheap cocktails, beers and the view!


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 30, 2011)

I wonder how serious this is, I'd actually enjoy meeting the lot of you.


----------



## Steve (Jul 31, 2011)

Me too, and although it's gone a little to left, I would also _love_ to meet up.  My suggestion would be London, after all, everyone needs to visit at some point, kinda bucket list.  And, I have only used my umberrrrellllaa a few times this year.  Always finking Foxee, allllways...


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 31, 2011)

Steve said:


> Me too, and although it's gone a little to left, I would also _love_ to meet up.  My suggestion would be London, after all, everyone needs to visit at some point, kinda bucket list.  And, I have only used my umberrrrellllaa a few times this year.  Always finking Foxee, allllways...



Unless someone helps to pay part of my airfare, I don't think I can afford to go out of country anytime in the next couple years.


----------



## terrib (Aug 3, 2011)

I just checked and it was around 1,000 per ticket to fly to London...then you have your food, and hotel etc. That's not too bad...I'm not sure how expensive the hotels are though. Or the food...I'm wondering if I can get grits for breakfast..


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 5, 2011)

terrib said:


> I just checked and it was around 1,000 per ticket to fly to London...then you have your food, and hotel etc. That's not too bad...I'm not sure how expensive the hotels are though. Or the food...I'm wondering if I can get grits for breakfast..



It is if you are a college student.


----------



## Steve (Aug 5, 2011)

I won't ask what 'Grits' are, he-he...  Food costs are perhaps a little higher than the US, but then a lot depends on where you choose to eat.  MackyDee's around $7, mid range eatery $20 per head plus drink, and so it goes.  

And b4 anyone asks - £2.50/$3 for a half way good coffee.

Hey, when they make a film of my book, I will buy everyone's coffee. And a 'Brolllllly for Foxee...


----------



## KangTheMad (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve said:


> I won't ask what 'Grits' are, he-he...  Food costs are perhaps a little higher than the US, but then a lot depends on where you choose to eat.  MackyDee's around $7, mid range eatery $20 per head plus drink, and so it goes.
> 
> And b4 anyone asks - £2.50/$3 for a half way good coffee.
> 
> Hey, when they make a film of my book, I will buy everyone's coffee. And a 'Brolllllly for Foxee...



Grits is a Southern breakfast dish, properly cooked with lard. It's pretty much ground up corn or hominy. Kinda like a porridge. If you cook it in lard, it forms more of a block and is mega tasty with salt and butter. (to go with the lard of course)


----------

